# Anyone Ever seen on of these?



## Lightning Bub (Apr 3, 2014)

I found this lying in a parking lot. It says it's a Philips Day-Brite. It has 30 leds and is rated at 60w.


http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j160/freeky929/20140403_200043_zps8fb0e0a9.jpg

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j160/freeky929/20140403_200032_zps8057ac69.jpg


----------



## Illum (Apr 3, 2014)

yep, its a small floodlight 
Someone installed it on a bumper and got knocked off. 
info: http://www.daybrite.com/pdfspecs/FL-41041.3.pdf


----------



## yuandrew (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like something that may have fallen off the back of a truck. 

If you could open it up, check the input voltage to the ballast/driver and if it is 120 volts AC or universal (110-277volts), I'd go ahead and power it up to see if it works.


----------



## Lightning Bub (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. It would be cool mounted on a bumper, but it runs on AC, so I'm not sure that would work without an inverter. It certainly is heavy!


----------



## Illum (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, the datasheet said the LED light engine and driver are field replaceable. Why not pop it open, take some pics, and if we can determine how the LEDs are wired, recommend a DC driver to retrofit?


----------



## Lightning Bub (Apr 4, 2014)

Illum said:


> Well, the datasheet said the LED light engine and driver are field replaceable. Why not pop it open, take some pics, and if we can determine how the LEDs are wired, recommend a DC driver to retrofit?



Sweet idea! Will do and I will post pics of what I find.


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 20, 2014)

Lightning Bub said:


> It certainly is heavy!



Suggests good heat sinking.


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 20, 2014)

Or is meant as a work light, and thick/heavy to withstand being bumped into, knocked over etc.

Nice find btw! :green: Even if something's broken, that should be easy to repair. LEDs are most likely fine.


----------

